# Bleeding After Sex



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Has anyone had bleeding after sex when it was NOT during your cycle?? If so, what caused it?


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I bleed after sex. This has been going on now for several years. I have had every test to see and I am assured its not cancer. My doctor wants me to take birth control but I refuse. I'm tired of it. My gyno told me I could have a procedure that is a libation/dc that uses water to scald the uterus and she feels that this bleeding may stop. She thinks that my lining may be getting thin thats what cause me to bleed.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I used to have light spotting sometimes after sex if my cervix got bumped to hard. Since I had kids my cervix is no longer so sensitive so I no longer have the problem.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Any bleeding after sex needs to be checked out. It could be caused by a cervical erosion.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Vamplady, are you close to being menopausal? Ablation is a procedure that was also discussed with me and it would stop my cycle altogether. I chose not to do it because of the technique she would have to use.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

What's a cervical erosion???


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Patty, I've just found this great web page www.2womenshealth.co.uk - if you go and click onto "The cervix" it will explain about cervical erosions and other problems. I had a cervical erosion years ago, nothing to worry about, no treatment was needed.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

thanks peardrops! That is an excellent site. I have learned quite a bit today!!!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Patty,I am 37. I have asked my gyno this and she insists I am too young. This last visit she said maybe its possible to be pre-menopause but my cycle is too regular. I also bleed 7-10 for my periods. They are getting heavier. I can only hope they will quit soon.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Vamplady, perimenopause lasts about 10 years, so you could possibly be going through that. You are still very young, I doubt that it will stop any time soon. Although, I've heard that it depends on your mom's history.


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

have you been checked for endometriosis?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Also ask to be checked out for fibroids too.


----------



## paulad (May 2, 2003)

Patty,I had the same thing, spotting after sex more frequent periods and heavier. After all the test my Gyno said they all showed I was fine but suggested a D&C and then he could do a biopsy of the uteran wall at the same time.During the D&C he found a huge polyp that almost completly blocked up my uterus. He removed it and I have been back to normal.When I asked why that polyp didn't show up in the test he said the polyp is the same tissue and the uterus therefore an ultrasound will not show it. The only test that will is if they fill the uterus with water before the ultra sound.Anyway, I considered Ablation too but I'm happy with the D&C decision and am glad I am back to normal.


----------



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

I will have some bleeding during my period though. I usually bleed only 3 days, but on the 6th or 7th day even if I'm not showing any blood, after sex I will have to put in a tampon for about an hour. I think it must rub off the stuff left in there. However, recently had an ultra sound and my uterin wall has thickened and they are going to scrape it to remove excess lining. Anyone else had that done?


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

I had bleeding after sex from endometriosis


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

I just went for my annual checkup and told my doctor that I was having the same problem. I had a hysterectomy a year ago, and he thought that it may be small tears, due to the fact that there was not enough lubrication. Although I thought there was. He gave me a prescription for Vagifem, which is a low dose estrogen that is put dirctly into the vagina, and told me to use it a couple times a week for a month, and see if it helps. I don't know if it does yet, my husband is out of town. Could that possibly be your problem?


----------

